# Gas (mobile from room to room) heaters...



## Annietwo (Jan 10, 2010)

Does anyone know of a way we can convert a Delonghi room heater (bought in uk) so that we can use it here in Spain? The fittings are completely different to the other one we have which was bought here. Thanks...


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Annietwo said:


> Does anyone know of a way we can convert a Delonghi room heater (bought in uk) so that we can use it here in Spain? The fittings are completely different to the other one we have which was bought here. Thanks...


Hi, do you mean the mobile type ? If so I take it that you mean that the regulator that attaches to the bottle is different? You can buy a new regulator for 6/7 euros, undo the clip on the hose and fit the new regulator. UK ones are threaded and Spanish clip on. Hope this helps.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I have a gas room heater and I love it!! You can buy regulators in various of the big "DIY" kinda shops and local ferretarias and they're easy to attach - even I can do it lol! One thing I've heard, but I dont know if its true, the bottles in Spain are slightly larger/taller than those sold in the UK and therefore may not fit (they're also cheaper in Spain!?)??? If I had a measuring tape I'd tell you what size mine is here!!!

Jo xxx


----------

